# I finally found a 4” DC fitting that fits something.



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought 2 Rocker Adapter fittings and again I was disappointed because it didn’t fit anything I had. So I took the fitting over to both Lowe's and Home depot to see if something would fit. Discovered that it does fit the 4” sheet metal vent pipe and the 4” Black ABS Drain pipe, but for $25 per 10’ of ABS and $8 per 5’ of vent pipe, I was less than enthusiastic. 

The hose side of the fitting might fit inside of the 4” drain pipe if it were heated up and pressed on the DC fitting. The 4” drain pipe was only $ 7.50 for 10’ which was more to my liking, then just for fun I started sticking it into every 4” hole I could find, well it fits absolutely perfect inside a 4” street elbow and I mean just perfect. So I bought 5 Street Elbows for my system and I’m going to return the adapters I bought from Rocker.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

is this for your dust collection ? whats the white ribbed pipe ?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> is this for your dust collection ? whats the white ribbed pipe ?


 This is what they are selling around here for drainage pipe. Its been around for 10 years

http://www.lowes.com/pd_187408-124-...tURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=4%22+drain+pipe&facetInfo=


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have it all in yet because i'm trying to work out some problems with connecting to my TS and Jointer as one connection. 
here is a photo of what i got now.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

is the inside of the pipe also ribbed ? after reading about dust collection they say ribs hinder the suction. my shop is a 20 x 20 so im not sure how mucyh can be hindered. its not like i have some gigantic shop. im thinking of putting the vac bags outside and keeping the motor inside


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

bob sacamano said:


> is the inside of the pipe also ribbed ? after reading about dust collection they say ribs hinder the suction. my shop is a 20 x 20 so im not sure how much can be hindered. its not like i have some gigantic shop. im thinking of putting the vac bags outside and keeping the motor inside


 I haven’t tried it yet and I don’t know what the maximum distance would be, it sure is smoother than the flexible hose, plus the elbows are long and smooth. When I took my flex hose apart to connect to the pipe, I was surprised at how much saw dust was still in the hose.

Here is what it look s like.


----------

